# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Surfen mit knstlichem(n) Kniegelenk(e)

## Ernesto

Moin, 

Surfen ist meiner  groe Leidenschaft. Meine Knien sind schon lange im Arsch (schwere Arthrose in beiden Kniegelenke folge eines Kreuzbandrisses links, Meniskus und Knrpelschden beidseitig vor ewiger Zeit). Trotz Arthrose bin ich sehr aktiv, Windsurfen, Kitesurfen, Wellenreiten, Hanteltraining, Yoga Radfahren Schwimmen, ABER mit zunehmenden Schmerzen bzw des fteren dicken Knien. Ich kann/will mir absolut nicht vorstellen mit dem Surfen in all seinen Varianten aufzuhren. Mein Orthopde staunt, dass ich das noch mache und  schon vor ca 8 Jahren Knieimplantate  erwhnt hat (ohne mir die richtig "andrehen/emphehlen"  zu wollen). 
Meine Frage: Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Surfen trotz knstliche Kniegelenke? Geht das berhaupt vom Biegewinkel / Bewegungsraum her? Wre Super-Dankbar fr Erfahrungsberichte. 

Aloha
Ernesto

----------


## spock540

Hast du schonmal Hyaloronsure-Prparate wie z.B. "Orthovisc" ausprobiert? 
bei mir hilfts seit Jahren Wunder... ohne die wre an Sport nicht zu denken

----------


## sitt1

> Hast du schonmal Hyaloronsure-Prparate wie z.B. "Orthovisc" ausprobiert? 
> bei mir hilfts seit Jahren Wunder... ohne die wre an Sport nicht zu denken



Moin spock540, habe auch riesen Probleme mit den Knien.Versuche mit einem Rudergert mehr Kraft und Bewegung ins Knie zu bekommen.Dann Fahrrad fahren,um sie beweglich zu halten.Aber wirklich schmerzfrei wird es nicht . 
Wie luft das mit der Hyaloronsure ?  Muss diese gespritzt werden ?  Zu welchem Arzt gehst du  ?  Wie oft musst du es benutzen ? Wieviel kostet die Behandlung ?  Gibt es denn neben Wirkungen ?  Gruss,der sitt

----------


## Lwensee

spannendes Thema, Knieverletzungen und Windsurfen.

Mit knstlichen Gelenken habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Allerdings hat mein Vater seit Jahrzehnten Knieprobleme und ihm hat Hyaloronsure trotz mehrerer Anlufe (aus Verzweiflung) gar nicht geholfen. Hat nur die Brieftasche und viele hundert Euro leichter gemacht. Aber da muss wohl jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.

Derzeit habe ich nur eine Kniegelenks-Prellung, sodass mir vom selber windsurfenden Arzt 4 Wochen absolute Pause verschrieben wurde. Grundstzlich scheint das Surfen also mehr auf die Knie zu gehen als ich dachte... Zumindest bei Strzen in den Schlaufen.

----------


## soerferli

Habe seit 3 Monaten nun auch eine Knie Vollprothese. Mit Hyaloronspritzen habe ich das letzte Jahr gerettet. Das waren dann mal 2 Spritzen innert 3 Wochen, dann nach 4 Wochen die dritte. Denke dass dann alle 6 Wochen eine  nach wre. Schade nur, dass die man das selber zahlen muss (ca. 100Euro pro Spritze?). Dann Meniskus OP Rechts und 2 Monate spter die Prothese. Das mit 66J... Vom Hren sagen, soll das ja nach 1/2 - 1 Jahren wieder gehen, sofern mann das schon gemacht hat !?!? Die REHA ist auf jeden Fall streng. Mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. Erfahrungswerte wren interessant zu hren...

----------

